# Tesla Battery Module 398 Cells Panasonic from 2018 Model X 75D



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Battery Module 398 Cells Panasonic from 2018 Model X 75D On Ebay

Price: $1,000.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/392756329553?


----------

